# Procedure for changing fuel filter in Nissan sentra xe 1998



## Afzal (Jan 11, 2007)

I would like to change fuel filter of my NIssan Sentra XE 1998 car on my own. Can any one tell me the procedure ? Do I also required to change rubber hosses? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

first, locate the fuel pump fuse and pull it out. crank the car and let it die. crank it and let it die until it does not crank anymore, this relieves the pressure in the system. there are a few ways you can seperate the filter from the hoses. take a pair of channel locks, clamp them onto the section of hose that covers the nipple and rotate the pliers. that will break the bond between the hose and filter. you could also just pull really hard on the hoses, but that would probably just stretch them. since this is the first time you will be changing the filter, you could also just just the hoses as close to the nipples on the filter as you can. that is how alot of us have changed the fuel filter. however you do it, i recommend you wear some sort of eye protection b/c there will still be fuel in the system.


----------



## Afzal (Jan 11, 2007)

Dear Katana200sx, Thank you very much for your help.Once Once I complete the job, should I put the fuse of fuel pump and crank the car? This will be for how many minutes?When will I check if there are leaks?If leaks exists, what should I do? Do you reccomond to apply any lube on stems of new filter so that it goes in the hosses easily?
Thanks in advance for your help again.


----------

